# DIY Wet/Dry



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm planning on eventually making a wet/dry sump, and I want to know if y'all can tell me what size tank I should get for my sump, and how many gallons of bioballs would be enough for a 70 gallon tank? Is there a formula used to determine how many gallons of bio-balls required per tank size?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont know about 70g, but i have an 180g with 55g wet/dry sump..including about 20g of bio balls i have in there.

last i heard for wet/drysump you need about 100g or bigger, i might be wrong.

i personally would go with canister filter for your 70g.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

29g tank with as many bioballs as you can *practically* fit.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont know about 70g, but i have an 180g with 55g wet/dry sump..including about 20g of bio balls i have in there.
> 
> last i heard for wet/drysump you need about 100g or bigger, i might be wrong.
> 
> i personally would go with canister filter for your 70g.


You can run a wet/dry setup on any size tank you want.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zombietime said:


> i dont know about 70g, but i have an 180g with 55g wet/dry sump..including about 20g of bio balls i have in there.
> 
> last i heard for wet/drysump you need about 100g or bigger, i might be wrong.
> 
> i personally would go with canister filter for your 70g.


You can run a wet/dry setup on any size tank you want.
[/quote]

ok.....kool.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

zombietime said:


> You can run a wet/dry setup on any size tank you want.


 maybe i'll put a 2g sump on my 10g :laugh: 
honestly though, it's really only practical on tanks about 120g+ or so.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> You can run a wet/dry setup on any size tank you want.


 maybe i'll put a 2g sump on my 10g :laugh: 
honestly though, it's really only practical on tanks about 120g+ or so.
[/quote]





















yeah! really i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

The more total volume of water in your system, the better







Ive seen people but 29g sumps on 10g tanks (SW).

The problem with smaller tanks is that you cant drill them


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The more total volume of water in your system, the better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why can't you drill a smaller tank??

i'd planned on using a 10 gallon tank for a sump which would filter a 75 gal tank... i began wondering whether it'd be big enough, but decided that if it's not, i'd drill a hole in the bottom and connect it to another 10 gallon tank to make a 20 gallon sump... is that doable?

...somebody said that wet/dry setups aren't practical for anything under 120 gallons, but i love makin shizz so i still want to do it...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

on my 65gallon salt i use a 29gallon tank


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> You can run a wet/dry setup on any size tank you want.


 maybe i'll put a 2g sump on my 10g :laugh: 
honestly though, it's really only practical on tanks about 120g+ or so.
[/quote]

LOL wiseguy! Who said fish people were practical?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

DHtcqb7 said:


> The more total volume of water in your system, the better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why can't you drill a smaller tank??

i'd planned on using a 10 gallon tank for a sump which would filter a 75 gal tank... i began wondering whether it'd be big enough, but decided that if it's not, i'd drill a hole in the bottom and connect it to another 10 gallon tank to make a 20 gallon sump... is that doable?

...somebody said that wet/dry setups aren't practical for anything under 120 gallons, but i love makin shizz so i still want to do it...
[/quote]

The bottom panel should be tempered, so I wouldnt bother (unless its Perfecto...I dont think their tempered). Smaller tanks crack easily when you drill them, because the glass is so thin.

Just buy a 29g, two 10g would be useless...unless you had one filled with bioballs, and the other one only had the pump, because the pump is going to cause a huge amount of flow in the tank it's in.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I use a 20 gallon long sump on my 72 gallon SW tank.


----------

